# fahrtechnisch leichte Touren am Gardasee



## freetourer (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo.

Bin nächste Woche mit ein paar Mountainbike - Anfängern am Gardasee.

Um sie nicht direkt gleich zu überfordern suche ich nach ein paar leichten Touren (Single Trail Skala S0 / S1).

Konditionell sind die schon gut drauf, ein paar hm dürfen ruhig zusammenkommen, somit sind Touren mit schönen Aussichten wohl auch möglich.


Wenn man gpsies durchforstet findet man ja Touren ohne Ende - kann aber nicht nach Schwierigkeiten unterteilen.

Hat da jemand ein paar Vorschläge / gps-Tracks für uns?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## bergsocke (19. Mai 2010)

Servus,

aus dem Moser Band 11, Tour 16, die heißt Biotopo Marocche die Dro
ist eine Technisch unschwere Tour ins Sarca Tal.

Sowie die Monte Velo Runde ist machbar.

GPS Daten hab ich keine, sind aber bestimmt in den bekannten Touren Portalen zu finden.
Vor allem die Monte Velo Tour ist Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll.

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (19. Mai 2010)

Und natürlich der Ponale-Klassiker darf nicht fehlen. 
Einfach die alte Ponale-Straße hoch und (Je nach lust und Fitness) Hoch bis Pregasina und drüber hinaus oder an den Lago di Ledro. 

Oberhalb von Pregasina wirds natürlich bisserl anspruchsvoller. 

Auch die st. Giovanni-Tour ist machbar. geht eigentlich dann meistens auf Schotterstraßen und paar holprigen Abschnitten wieder runter, man hat auf dem unteren Asphalt-Abschnitten dann aber auch noch ne super Aussicht auf den See und die Hütte unterhalb des Gipfels hat lecker Wildschweinmedallions 
Bei der Abfahrt kann man dann noch nen kleinen Abstecher zum Lago di Tenno machen, ist n schöner See zum Füße ins Wasser hängen lassen bzw. im Hochsommer richtig warm zum Baden. 

Ansonsten einfach rantasten an das was geht, Fahrbar ist vieles und den Rest dann einfach schieben. 

Was wir immer machen: Am Gardasee einfach rumfragen. Gerade auf den Campingplätzen kommt man schnell ins Gespräch und es gibt immer viele Leute, die schon öfter da waren und sich besser auskennen als zuhause 

Viel spaß, vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg, sind nächste Woche auch unten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Mai 2010)

Tremalzo mit Auffahrt über San Michele Tal (ab Vesio), Abfahrt über Corna Vecchia anstatt Val di Bondo (das ist langweilig weil Teer).
Moser 11 Tour 10? Passo de la Morte. Wenn ihr konditionell so gut drauf seid, könnt ihr ja schon von Arco starten, dann ist´s aber echt ganz schön weit...
Moser 11 Tour 14 San Giovanni ist auch easy, die Auffahrt aber nur an bewölkten Tagen zu empfehlen, weil 1. auf Teer und 2. sonnenausgesetzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2010)

S1

Dosso di Roveri nach Navene (kennt jeder)

Cima Tignalga ab Tignale/Piemp hoch und die alte Militärstrasse runter (nicht den Trail)(Moser, Lagobiker)

218 ab Molkerei Vesio hoch und Bocca Fobia (teils S2) runter, Passo Nota und dann die Tunnelstrasse nach Vesio oder über Pregasina nach Riva (vorher am besten den Tremalzo hoch )

der 409bis ist eigentlich auch eher S1, da kann man von S.Giovanni aus gut hin

am Ledrosee der Passo Giovo von Dingenskirchen Sopra aus (ist in der Ledrosee-Touristinfokarte drin)


----------



## stan08 (20. Mai 2010)

Wichtig ist eine Starttour auf der alle ihren Spaß haben.
Deshalb mit Ponale anfangen ! Einstieg ist ohne GPS-Krempl sofort findbar- Anfahrt über neuen Radweg parallel zur Seepromenade - Dann ca. 200hm erst leichter Schotter später autofreier Altbitumen quasi bis Pregasina (500m ü. Lago) .
Dort stehen euch alle Möglichkeiten offen. Der beste Tiefblick ist dann bei Punta Larici auf 900 + 
Wenn nach der Tour jemand meckert - Marocche di Dro anordnen...

In Pregasina auch mal nach dem Tagesgericht fragen


----------



## UncleHo (20. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> am Ledrosee der Passo Giovo von Dingenskirchen Sopra aus (ist in der Ledrosee-Touristinfokarte drin)


... Dingenskirchen Sopra = Tiarno di Sopra


----------



## Catsoft (20. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> S1
> 
> Dosso di Roveri nach Navene (kennt jeder)
> 
> ...




Das würde ich alles mit *Anfängern *nicht machen. Die Strecken am Garda sind i.d.R. schon ziemlich heftig. Viele Hm und ungewohnter Untergrund. 

Ponale ist eine gute Idee, wobei der weitere Aufstieg (!) ab der Alm keinen Spass macht. 

Monte Velo ist anstrengend (über 1000 Hm) aber technisch machbar. Notfalls gibts die Teerstraße als Notausgang. Bei halbwegs Sicht (Dunst!) toller Blick über den See.

San Goivanni ist auch eine gute Idee. Auffahrt auf Teer, Abfahrt bis auf keiner Abschnitte ohne Risiko fahrbar. Davor schon Käffchen auf der Hütte 

Wenn die Anfänger allerdings keine Anfänger sind geht natürlich auch mehr. Aber mit Anfängern an der Bocca di Fobia Singletrail am Hang bergauf 

Robert


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2010)

Er hat geschrieben "S1" - daher habe ich auch den Link zur STS voran gestellt. S1 ist für Flachlandbiker schon ganz ordentlich. 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es besser ist, so eine Gruppe erstmal zu testen, was sie drauf hat. Also als erstes eine anstrengende, fordernde aber nicht zuu schwierige Tour mit viel Panorama. Damit auch die, die dann schieben, was davon haben.
Daher der 218 mit Bocca Fobia! 

Aber das muss der Guide selber wissen. Eine Gruppe Anfänger einen Trail lang führen, den man selbst nicht kennt, wäre leichtsinnig.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Mai 2010)

Ich finde auch die Bocca di Fobia Tour keinesfalls anfängertauglich! Erstens wenig Flow, weil man immer wieder ein Stück schieben muss, 2. ist der Pfad sehr schmal und ausgesetzt und 3. auch noch bergauf. Da gibt´s wirklich besseres für Anfänger. Dosso de Roveiri ebenso. Die meisten fahren das mit Protektoren, da kriegt ein Anfänger ja vom Hinsehen schon Angst. Ich bin das auch in meinen Anfangszeiten mal mit dem Hardtail gefahren, aber der Schiebeanteil war schon recht hoch, und von einem Sturz in tiefen Schotter will ich garnicht reden. Vielleicht sollte man doch mit Anfängern erstmal Touren fahren, von man davon ausgehen kann, dass sie auch 95-100% fahren können.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn es tatsächlich Anfänger sind, werden die schon auf dem Tremalzo (S0) ins Schwitzen bergab kommen. 
Im Lagobiker, den ja jeder lesen kann wer will und dens überall umsonst gibt, sind alle diese Touren drin. Und sie sind nicht als besonders schwierig beschrieben, also wer am Lago biken will, der muss das fahren können  oder schieben.

Aber der TE hat ja noch nix dazu gesagt.


PS: offtopic: mag nicht mal wer den 457 runter, mit Kettensäge und Schaufel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo.

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Werde die Anregungen auf jeden Fall versuchen nächste Woche einzubauen.

Monte Velo und Tremalzo hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht - bin ich selber schon mehrmals gefahren.

Ist es möglich eine leichte Tour auf dem Monte Baldo zu fahren, wenn man mit der Gondel hochfährt? - Würde dann die anderen hochschicken und schon mal vorher mit dem Rad hochfahren.

Freu mich schon - das Wetter scheint ja auch mitzuspielen.


----------



## Sisu (21. Mai 2010)

Tremalzo!!! Ein Muß am Lago und bis auf sehr wenige "Schiebepassagen" auch für Anfänger geeignet.
Das war meine allerallererste MTB Tour, als absoluter Newby mit LeihBike
Allerdings habe ich mich damals hochshuttlen lassen
Habe damals Blut geleckt und komme gerade aus Bozen zurück, wo es auch sehr viele sehr schöne Trails gibt
Und übrigens auch sehr schönes Wetter

Viel Spaß am Lago.....wir fahren erst wieder im September hin.

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## UncleHo (21. Mai 2010)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ist es möglich eine leichte Tour auf dem Monte Baldo zu fahren, wenn man mit der Gondel hochfährt?



Corno della Paura... mit etlichen schwereren oder leichteren Varianten zu 
verbinden.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Mai 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Corno della Paura... mit etlichen schwereren oder leichteren Varianten zu
> verbinden.



Top Tipp!


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Corno della Paura... mit etlichen schwereren oder leichteren Varianten zu
> verbinden.



Danke für den Tip.

Gibt es dazu vielleicht eine nähere Beschreibung oder einen gpx-Track?

Gruss,
Thorsten


----------



## UncleHo (21. Mai 2010)

freetourer schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.
> 
> Gibt es dazu vielleicht eine nähere Beschreibung oder einen gpx-Track?
> 
> ...



Von der Seilbahnstation ab bis zum Rifugio Graziani (einfache Orientierung, eventuell Karten zur Hilfe nehmen) von da an kann man z.B. folg. GPS Track nutzen: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10749.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (21. Mai 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ... Dingenskirchen Sopra = Tiarno di Sopra



Aaaaah, jetzt wird's klarer. Hatte schon vergeblich nach Chiese di cosa gesucht....


----------



## UncleHo (21. Mai 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Aaaaah, jetzt wird's klarer. Hatte schon vergeblich nach Chiese di cosa gesucht....



Wäre nur noch interessant was man sich bei Tiarno di Sotto einfallen lassen könnte....


----------



## dede (21. Mai 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Wäre nur noch interessant was man sich bei Tiarno di Sotto einfallen lassen könnte....



Ti arno di sotto ..... allora.... spero di no


----------



## Carsten (21. Mai 2010)

Schau Dir mal die Bücher von Andreas Albrecht an. Die sind aktueller als die 20 Jahre (!!) alten Moserguides und schön eingeteilt in Touren nach unterschiedlichem Level. Link und Buchvorstellung ganz oben im Reiseforum


----------



## Rai (1. Juli 2010)

habe die Ehre,
ich wollte keinen neuen Thread starten, deshalb schreib ich den Hinweis hier rein. Die Marocche-Einsteiger Tour kann man wohl bald vergessen. ich war letztes Wo-ende mit ein paar Anfängern unten und bin die Strecke gefahren.
Ab dem Teil nach Dro, wo man in den Wald fährt (und das Rad eine kurze Strecke zwischen Felsblöcken hochschieben muß) haben die italiener eine superlangweilige ca. 2-3m breite Forstautobahn angelegt. Diese geht bis zu der Stelle, wo der kurze, etwas giftige Anstieg zu dem Aussichtspunkt oberhalb der Fischzucht beginnt. Und nach Pietramurata ist es auch bald soweit. Nach dem kurzen Stück durch die Weinfelder ist der Weg gesperrt, laut Schild wird hier ein Radweg angelegt. Die haben tatsächlich schon ein paar hundert Meter eine ca. 3m breite, noch grobgeschotterte Piste durch Wald und Fels gepflügt. Im weiteren Verlauf sind Bäume, Sträucher und Felsbrocken markiert, welche wohl auch bald weichen müssen. Ich vermute, daß diese Trekkingradstraße durch das komplette Stück bis zur Straße nach Dro/Drena durchgewalzt wird. Befahren der Strecke ist übrigens nicht ratsam, gegen Ende, ich glaube es war bei der Centrale Volta, ist der Weg bei einer Brücke mit Armierungsmatten versperrt. Da kommt man nicht rüber und müßte ein ordentliches Stück wieder zurück fahren. Wir hatten Glück, zufällig stand auf der anderen Seite des Gittertores ein sehr liebenswürdiger älterer Herr mit Elektrorollstuhl, der gerade rüber wollte und einen Torschlüssel hatte...
Vielleicht weiß ja einer von unten (UncleHo ?), was da abgeht. Die Tour ist dann jedenfalls nur mehr für Eltern mit Kindern und/ oder Anhängern interessant .


----------



## tri4me (1. Juli 2010)

Da wurde schon im März herumgebaggert. Ziel ist es den asphaltierten Radweg vom Seeufer in Torbole bis nach Sarche durchzuziehen (vermutlich zumindest ohne Teeroberfläche im Bereich der Marocche). Offensichtlich ist man der Ansicht, daß es für´s Tourismusgeschäft einträglicher ist, wenn 200 Trekkingradfahrer pro Stunde durchfahren als 100 MTB- Fahrer am Tag.
Auch für mich war der Trail, obwohl im Talgrund, immer einer der schönsten Flow-Trails überhaupt. Ich kann mich noch gut an die TAC 2008 erinnern, wie wir da durchgepfiffen sind. Großes Kino.


Bleibt noch die andere Trasse des Sentiero della Marocche auf der anderen Straßenseite. Aber da wurde schon im letzten Jahr die einzige nennenswerte Trail-Passage durch einen geleckten Radweg umfahren.

Unschöne, aber wohl unvermeidliche Entwicklung. Echtes Mountainbiken wird nicht geschätzt. Für die Region sind die familientauglichen Forstautobahnen viel besserer angelegte Investitionen.


----------



## UncleHo (1. Juli 2010)

Rai schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß ja einer von unten (UncleHo ?), was da abgeht. Die Tour ist dann jedenfalls nur mehr für Eltern mit Kindern und/ oder Anhängern interessant .



Das Projekt schimpft sich Anello Garda - Sarca. 61 km mit 1.700 m Höhenunterschied - dem auch der Trail zwischen Centrale di Vies und Pietramurata zum Opfer fallen wird. 

Schon letztes Jahr ist ja das Stück zwischen Maso Lizzone und Motocrossbahn Ciclamino z.T. familienfreundlich umgebaut worden.

Anscheinend will man auch was für die negative Singletrailskala einrichten... 

Betreiber des Projektes sind: ApT Ingarda Trentino SpA, 
Provincia Autonoma di Trento, Gemeinden Riva del Garda, Arco, Nago-Torbole, Dro, Drena und Tenno, SAT, Forstverwaltung. 

Vor den Gemeindewahlen im Mai groß angekündigt... In den Lokalzeitungen hat sich aber auch schon Widerstand publik gemacht, dass das Projekt bei einer solchen platten Umsetzung kontraproduktiv sein könnte.

Hätte ja gereicht, die Trassenführung anders zu legen... so wäre jedem gedient gewesen...


----------



## macduffy (1. Juli 2010)

freetourer schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu vielleicht eine nähere Beschreibung oder einen gpx-Track?
> Gruss,
> Thorsten


Mit Seilbahnunterstützung gibt es einiges hier:
http://www.garda-gps.de/track_funivia.html


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> S1
> 
> Dosso di Roveri nach Navene (kennt jeder)
> ... 218 ab Molkerei Vesio hoch und Bocca Fobia (teils S2) runter, ...


Da bilde ich mir seit Jahren ein, mindestens auf S2-Niveau zu fahren und dann sowas ... Lass' mich bitte in dem Glauben, dass der Dosso dei Roveri zumindest S2-Passagen hat (also z.B. "die steinige Wanne" nach einer fast ebenen Linkskehre und die etwas hängende steinige Rechstkehre weiter unten)! Ich fahre das Ding nämlich durch und wäre sonst sehr frustriert ... 

Bocca di Fobbia ist für mich übrigens durchgängig S1. Sehr viel ausgesetzte Stellen, die man vielleicht sogar besser schieben sollte, aber fahrtechnisch definitiv leichter als der Dosso dei Roveri. Ob die Serpentinen in der Abfahrt runter ins Valle di Bondo dann S2 sind, gebe ich mal zur Diskussion frei ... m.M. nach liegen sie irgendwo zwischen S1 und S2 ...

Aber klares Fazit: beides sind NIEMALS "fahrtechnisch leichte Touren"!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## UncleHo (2. Juli 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ...(also z.B. "die steinige Wanne" nach einer fast ebenen Linkskehre und die etwas hängende steinige Rechstkehre weiter unten)



Die etwas hängende steinige Rechtskehre dürfte allerdings oberhalb der Wanne liegen... nach der Wanne kommt eigentlich fahrtechnisch gesehen nichts mehr.

Die Wanne selber kann man auch Chickenway links umfahren, so dass es dann eigentlich nur bei einer "zwingenden" S2 Passage bleibt. 

Die Schwierigkeit in Anführungszeichen bei der Bocca di Fobia liegt an der Ausgesetztheit des Weges. Schwindelfreiheit und, beim Bergsteigen würden man sagen Trittsicherheit, sind hier Voraussetzung...   Bei der Abfahrt ins Val di Bondo sind dann noch ein paar engere Kehren mit dabei, aber insgesamt würde ich auch die Bocca di Fobia auf S1 einstufen.

Fahrtechnisch leicht ist dann auch immer eine subjektive Einschätzung, für einen gehört da S1 schon rein, andere sind mit S1 überfordert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Juli 2010)

Die "Wanne" selbst finde ich eigentlich leichter als die Passage links vorbei. Für die Wanne brauchst du ausschließlich den Mut, hinunter zu rollen/zu springen - ansonsten reicht es, neutral zu bleiben. 






[/URL][/img]

Chickenway?  naja ... hier brauchst du m.M. nach schon etwas mehr als nur Mut - ein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl, eine gute Blickführung und eine saubere Linienwahl.





[/URL][/img]

Grundsätzlich hast du ja recht, wenn du schreibst, dass  "Fahrtechnisch leicht ... eine subjektive Einschätzung" ist - aber die Singletrailskala soll ja eigentlich einen Trail objektiv einschätzen (helfen) ... wie auch immer - diese Diskussion gibt's in anderen Foren ja schon ohne Ende ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ... die Singletrailskala soll ja eigentlich einen Trail objektiv einschätzen (helfen) ... wie auch immer - diese Diskussion gibt's in anderen Foren ja schon ohne Ende ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Ich glaub da gibt es das Missverständnis vieler, dass die Singletrailskala eine von - bis - Bewertung aller Singletrails gibt, wie sie zu befahren sind. 
Die Skala beginnt aber mit einer *"Schwierigkeitsstufe" *und nicht einer *"Leichtigkeitsstufe"*.
Insofern ist KEIN Weg der eine Klassifizierung nach der Skala hat "leicht" zu fahren, sondern nur mehr oder weniger schwer. 

Wenn ich meine Frau auf eine S 1 Strecke schicke gibt es schon Ärger....

Aber der TE hatte ja explizit nach S0/S1 gefragt.


----------



## Rai (2. Juli 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Das Projekt schimpft sich Anello Garda - Sarca. 61 km mit 1.700 m Höhenunterschied - dem auch der Trail zwischen Centrale di Vies und Pietramurata zum Opfer fallen wird.
> 
> Schon letztes Jahr ist ja das Stück zwischen Maso Lizzone und Motocrossbahn Ciclamino z.T. familienfreundlich umgebaut worden.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die fundierte Antwort, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 
Schade um den schönen, leicht aber trotzdem interessant  zu fahrenden Einsteiger- und Relaxtrail in der Marocche.


----------

